# UNCLE, UNCLE, UNCLE already. I give up!



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Can relate*

I'm also ready for field season. So much more fun and challenging. Not that spots is not but being outside shooting field is much more fun as well as challenging.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

welcome to my world.
I hate indoors. Not that I hate the game, I just hate the monotony of same target, same shot. I've been putting off ordering my field arrows because I know when they come cabin fever has a good chance of killing me.

But look up, Feb is almost over then we only have 1 more month to get through:tongue:


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I hear ya 

That's why I am getting ready to head over to Nino's to setup the PE with Nano's for field in a few


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

I am definantly ready for some field, we got one coming up in march at Walton Park and I cant wait. The indoor bug hasnt bit me yet no matter how much I try to convince myself I like it.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Any of you guys ever shoot the NFAA Flint Round? It uses the 2 smallest field faces and is shot at varying distances from 20 to 60 feet. It's set up just like the field round but for indoors. There's even a walk-up.

It's certainly not as challenging as the outdoor game, but it's nowhere near as monotonous as pounding spots at 20 yards.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JPE said:


> Any of you guys ever shoot the NFAA Flint Round? It uses the 2 smallest field faces and is shot at varying distances from 20 to 60 feet. It's set up just like the field round but for indoors. There's even a walk-up.
> 
> It's certainly not as challenging as the outdoor game, but it's nowhere near as monotonous as pounding spots at 20 yards.


nope.....I don't mind shooting indoors and if I am going to shoot indoors I am gonna shoot an actual indoor round. But that's me.

The thing for me is a LOVE shooting past 20 yds :wink: It has less to do with the actual round.... :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

JPE said:


> Any of you guys ever shoot the NFAA Flint Round? It uses the 2 smallest field faces and is shot at varying distances from 20 to 60 feet. It's set up just like the field round but for indoors. There's even a walk-up.
> 
> It's certainly not as challenging as the outdoor game, but it's nowhere near as monotonous as pounding spots at 20 yards.


Sounds interesting.

For now 20 yard 5 spots it is. (especially with indoor Nationals still almost a month out. I better buckle down and get my attitude straight....let's see,
" I love indoor 5 spot, I love indoor 5 spot, I love indoor 5 spot" hmmm, that's as monotonous as indoor 5 spots. A.D.D and 5 spots are diametricly opposed, but it sure is a good way to test a mind filled with clutter that quite often is thinking about everything going in life except shooting that X while I'm bearing down on the trigger in the middle of a 5 spot league shoot. 
It might just be the indoor part I don't care for. I shoot a higher x count outside on the 5 spot than inside. About 3-4 more per round.

Mental control is what separates the good from the bad in this game.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

all of you should be ashamed....Field14 will be along shortly to club you over the head like baby seals blathering on about you all surely shooting 60X or 30X round after round....no way can you not like to shoot indoors.........oh the hypocrisy!!!!! :jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

State Championship indoors this weekend, then the indoor bow will be disassembled and re-assembled ready for field. Been working on fletching up my field arrows for the last few days...

Almost light enough to shoot after work:thumbs_up (2 more weeks at most)...

Now if the weather would just cooperate...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> State Championship indoors this weekend, then the indoor bow will be disassembled and re-assembled ready for field. Been working on fletching up my field arrows for the last few days...
> 
> Almost light enough to shoot after work:thumbs_up (2 more weeks at most)...
> 
> Now if the weather would just cooperate...


You got that right. New cams and strings just sitting on the counter waiting for the weekend to be over so they can take a ride. I even have my outdoor arrows fletched and ready to be cut and tuned.

Not too much longer now.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Now if the weather would just cooperate...


It's fricking SNOWING here today. :thumbs_do


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> It's fricking SNOWING here today. :thumbs_do


Snowed here yesterday...If I wanted to see that stuff I woulda' stayed in Buffalo:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> It's fricking SNOWING here today. :thumbs_do





psargeant said:


> Snowed here yesterday...If I wanted to see that stuff I woulda' stayed in Buffalo:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


Never saw any snow down here. Sun is out but it's still cold. And windy.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*go x*



Ron Meadows said:


> all of you should be ashamed....Field14 will be along shortly to club you over the head like baby seals blathering on about you all surely shooting 60X or 30X round after round....no way can you not like to shoot indoors.........oh the hypocrisy!!!!! :jaw::jaw::jaw:


I was thinking the same thing. I find indoors challenging!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

frank_jones said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I find indoors challenging!


Challenging for sure, but the biggest challenge is between my ears.


----------

